# Mosquito



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

Any new updates? I live an hour away or I would just go check myself! thx


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Wondering the same thing.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

call linda at the causeway bait shop she,ll tell you the scoop.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Someone posted they were closed.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Was out yesterday all afternoon into the dark. Went out from imagination station, fished the 305 road bed/creek channel. Ice was 5" all the way out, spudded there and back. Had a nonstop perch bite til dark, unfortunately all but 2 were too small. Missed a nice 18" or so walleye at the hole after dark.


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Just got back. I hit the same spots as just perchy. And he wasn't kidding, tons of tiny perch, couldn't keep minnows in down. Going to try further north in the morning, Smooth ice makes easy walking.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Got out late (around 4pm). Fished til about 630. I agree with ice depth, around 5 inches. Had several go on the tip ups. 22 ft depth. South end off 305.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Consider the weather forecast for the next few days.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

drsteelhead said:


> Got out late (around 4pm). Fished til about 630. I agree with ice depth, around 5 inches. Had several go on the tip ups. 22 ft depth. South end off 305.


Several what on the tip ups?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

25asnyder said:


> Several what on the tip ups?


he is fishing.
head to be fish.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

That's funny but walleye crappie pike just curious baby's or nice fish


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

25asnyder said:


> That's funny but walleye crappie pike just curious baby's or nice fish


one day we killed the crappie in that area,next day we got one.
you have to put all day in and at the end you estimate how you did.
there is no eqiuipment you can buy and will tell you future.
as people we are smart,but we can't do that.and neve will.they can sell you anythink,it will not work.
if you love fishing just go and find out what the day wiil bring,at least it make me happy.
if you fish for meat,it is cheeper to buy chickin.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

That's nice I'm trying to pull a walleye thru the ice before its gone only reason I ask not that I want to take someone's spot or fish and I love fishing plus I'm asking Dr steelhead lol the dude that was sitting on the ice yesterday


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> one day we killed the crappie in that area,next day we got one.
> you have to put all day in and at the end you estimate how you did.
> there is no eqiuipment you can buy and will tell you future.
> as people we are smart,but we can't do that.and neve will.they can sell you anythink,it will not work.
> ...


True, but while chicken is good and cheaper, fresh crappies and gills are so much better! LOL


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Where is the stump beds at I though it was on the south west side of the causeway just wondering if anyone knows anything about them thanks


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

25asnyder said:


> Where is the stump beds at I though it was on the south west side of the causeway just wondering if anyone knows anything about them thanks


You're right, there's a real gnarly stump bed in that area. Boat fishing one time my BIL and I about lost our minds in there! Finally figured out how to fish it w/a slip bobber. As I recall, it was about 12FOW at Summer pool. 

There are various stump fields around the lake and at varying depths. Maybe check out the ODNR website and look for lake maps. Or check out "Fishing Hot Spots". Don't know if they're still in business, but they had maps of Mosquito, and the locations of the stump fields are pretty well nailed down.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

I Hurd some guys are getting them off stumps in 20 + fow idk just looking for a place to start for a couple eyes on Monday


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Now it's a see what the weather is doing to the ice, they are saying rain and warm temps on Monday. shore may get iffy hope all else isn't affected .


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Still 5" of ice with an inch of water on top, I couldn't get them going. Water was stained pretty good at the buoy line.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

25asnyder said:


> That's funny but walleye crappie pike just curious baby's or nice fish


Crappie sunfish perch. Nothing big. Missed a big bite right before I left while I was cleaning up. Whatever it was took my bobber and ran it under the ice about 10ft towards shore. Probably the loch Ness monster...haha


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Has any ice came off thanks for any info


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

25asnyder said:


> Has any ice came off thanks for any info



Hello,,,,, Please fill out a bit more of your profile,,,,, If you live kinda close to Y-town,,,, I just might take the time to send you a bunch of maps/ info.
Just trying to help,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Hello,,,,, Please fill out a bit more of your profile,,,,, If you live kinda close to Y-town,,,, I just might take the time to send you a bunch of maps/ info.
> Just trying to help,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


25asnyder, I can vouch for this. Know the man personally, we belong to the same sportsman's club, and he has his stuff wired pretty tight!


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Rock on would love the info not real keen on putting a bunch of personal info on here my email is [email protected] if that helps thanks a million


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> 25asnyder, I can vouch for this. Know the man personally, we belong to the same sportsman's club, *and he has his stuff wired pretty tight!*


LOL,,,LOLLLLOL,,, Gary,,,,,
*Evidently, YOU DON'T TALK TO MY WIFE!

I think I should say 'THANKS',,, *


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

25asnyder said:


> Rock on would love the info not real keen on putting a bunch of personal info on here my email is [email protected] if that helps thanks a million



NO,,, nothing 'personal', just a proximity. Just a city.
LMAO,,,, I worked in every steel mill from Cleve to Pitt & Alliquippa,,,,,, rebuilt just about every bridge from Canton to Bula to Moraine,,,,, I fished all of those creeks, rivers, breakwalls & Lakes!
I met about 5,000 sportsmen along the way,,,, just think of all the CRAP that's boggling up my mind!!!
Just trying to pass it on, before I can't remember! IF I can help,,,,,,
I'll try the email.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

25asnyder said:


> Rock on would love the info not real keen on putting a bunch of personal info on here my email is [email protected] if that helps thanks a million


Use pm's (start a conversation) if you want to put personal info on here. That way noone else can have access to it.


----------



## Jrich21 (Jun 9, 2016)

How's the ice


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

I was out yesterday had 3" of clear ice. No one was on the ice. Heading back now to see how it made it through the rain lastnight. I'll post once i get there


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

What general area you fishing? 305,causeway, bouy line. Ect.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you for the information Cntrpn, hopefully enough ice to give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Jarhead (Apr 11, 2007)

Just got back from checking the lake. (305 and nearby areas) Few feet of open water along shore in most areas, shady looking wet spots scattered out to middle, 2-3 inches of "don't bet your life on it" ice. (Cemetary area) same as 305.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

No good ice drove all the way around the lake and checked. Also checked a few other lakes. Its looking like we wont have good ice for a few day. Maybe by the end of next week. Sorry it took so long to post this.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone check the marina ?


----------



## Jarhead (Apr 11, 2007)

Wetwork- marina was bad today also. Fished off the docks yesterday & caught as many 3 - 4" perch\gills that you could feed maggots to


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

25asnyder said:


> Where is the stump beds at I though it was on the south west side of the causeway just wondering if anyone knows anything about them thanks


The area they previously referred to IS a stump field. It starts in abt 18 fow off old 305(east side), goes out to 20+ then north to the bend back east towards the marina bay. That entire area (can) produce walleye and crappie(maybe pike as well?) in volumes if you time it right(that can take from early first light into dark late evening). I once gaffed an eight pound walleye at midday for a guy who couldn't get it thru his tiny (maybe 5 " hole!) many years ago in that area.( He was jigging a Gay Blade!) The marina I refer to near/north of 305 is private NOT the one at the State Park on the extreme southwest end.


----------



## MatthiasTayala (Sep 29, 2015)

How's the ice looking for tomorrow or Sunday? Any chance on getting out this wknd?


----------



## Roaddogfishin (May 1, 2016)

Going up in the am to the north side of the causeway. What are the chances good / bad. Is anyone going?


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

I was out there yesterday(Friday)wading the spillway. Drove around the lake didnt see anybody out on the ice. looked like alot of wet spots on top of ice never made it out to the causeway to see if anybody was out on the northside or not. I didn't check ice thickness i don't ice fish 300lbs and a couple inches of ice between me and the water doesn't seem like a fun time to me lol. If you venture out be careful spud the whole time. Hope this helps


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> I was out there yesterday(Friday)wading the spillway. Drove around the lake didnt see anybody out on the ice. looked like alot of wet spots on top of ice never made it out to the causeway to see if anybody was out on the northside or not. I didn't check ice thickness i don't ice fish 300lbs and a couple inches of ice between me and the water doesn't seem like a fun time to me lol. If you venture out be careful spud the whole time. Hope this helps


How'd you do at the spillway?


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

Dale Bungard a few small perch thats it. They have the spillway blown out can't fish it without waders. Just nice to be out fishing.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

BigFish that's funny ...you're 300lbs. and 3" inches of ice is not a good match! Be safe out there big dude! LOL!


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

REY298 said:


> BigFish that's funny ...you're 300lbs. and 3" inches of ice is not a good match! Be safe out there big dude! LOL!


Rey298 I don't feel good on ice unless it is 6 inches and above LOL. I will stick to the spillways and fish. Just like to let people know what i see when i go out cause there is alot of icefisherman on the site that will fish 2-3 inches of ice and feel comfortable on it small and big. Just not for me. LOL. I have been doing pretty well with the spillways this winter with the catfish and perch.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,,LOLLLLOL,,, Gary,,,,,
> *Evidently, YOU DON'T TALK TO MY WIFE!
> 
> I think I should say 'THANKS',,, *


Well, I meant the outdoorsy stuff. You know, the IMPORTANT stuff!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I used to ice fish with a guy, (Big Pete from Steubenville) that weighed 525 pounds....big guy, 6'8".

When he ventured out, I knew my little 180 pound butt was safe. ;-)


----------



## Jrich21 (Jun 9, 2016)

Any ice ?


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

Jrich21 said:


> Any ice ?


I was out there yesterday I drove around the southside of the lake I seen alot of open water out in the middle of the lake and the shoreline looked pretty beat up. I am going out tomorrow to fish the spillway I will see what the lake looks like in the morning. didn't make it up to the north to look.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> Rey298 I don't feel good on ice unless it is 6 inches and above LOL. I will stick to the spillways and fish. Just like to let people know what i see when i go out cause there is alot of icefisherman on the site that will fish 2-3 inches of ice and feel comfortable on it small and big. Just not for me. LOL. I have been doing pretty well with the spillways this winter with the catfish and perch.


You got it *BIGFISH! *Couldn't agree with you more. Somethin' spooky about being out on the ice. I can wait till spring or fish the spillway, or warm water outlets. Besides, I only know of one person who walked on the water and it wasn't me! LOL!


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

From the dam east side of dam house.








From walnut bridge 








Cemetery rd bed. Thin spot is about 40yrds south of sunken bridge








305 launch








At 305 looking north. Thin spot from island on the west side to the channel








From the dam looking at west side state park. Most open water froze over but can't be to thick yet. Be careful. Didn't have my spud or pick w me so can't give thickness report.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

*nice pics wallydvr *


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

So wallydvr that's not safe ice on the main lake how about the Marine


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Other post guy is saying3-4. I'm guessing that's the white ice. Buddy just called and said he just checked them areas and the clear new ice was only 1.5 max so be careful. I'm going to try and get out tomorrow evening if i can find safe ice


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

There was 4 shanties inside the breakwall and a hockey rink set up there as well this evening


----------



## MatthiasTayala (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm going to try and get out by the cemetery tomorrow morning my guess is it will be pretty thick by then. Anyone else headed there in the AM?


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

Man I wish. I'm booked solid this weekend I am off Monday though. Anyone trying to head out?


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Heading out tomorrow afternoon. Will post conditions


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

wallydvr said:


> Heading out tomorrow afternoon. Will post conditions


 Awesome. I doubt I'll have a chance To make it out for another week, but knowing if there is ice will help!


----------



## MatthiasTayala (Sep 29, 2015)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> Man I wish. I'm booked solid this weekend I am off Monday though. Anyone trying to head out?


Monday might work for me as well let me know


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Erie angler and I are debating on heading up Monday morning. Anyone out today checking if you could let us know ice conditions off the cemetery. Thanks


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Tell erie to get ahold of me .. i was there yesterday and leaving at 11 today to go. Same with tomorrow and mon haha


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a buddy that said he is sitting on 5 at the cemetery catching some little perch.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Will do. We plan on leaving early and being there before daylight. See you out there leadcorebean


----------



## Roaddogfishin (May 1, 2016)

I plan on being there in the morning if you see me i drive a white Dodge Ram. Hope to see some of you guys


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Roaddogfishin said:


> I plan on being there in the morning if you see me i drive a white Dodge Ram. Hope to see some of you guys


How far out were they if u can say thanks


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I was out at cemetery 4" ice was good. Only small perch for me. Spud the entire way out no problem areas where i was.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

There is open water between the cemetery and 305 ramp. Be careful. I got to about 100 yards of the open water and was still on 4" but I wasn't going any farther.


----------



## MatthiasTayala (Sep 29, 2015)

WalleyeFreak said:


> Erie angler and I are debating on heading up Monday morning. Anyone out today checking if you could let us know ice conditions off the cemetery. Thanks


I fished out of cemetery today. Was 5+ everywhere I fished. Caught a ton of dink perch. Ended up with a few crappie and one keeper perch. Also caught a dink walleye. We're mostly at 23' depth. Gonna head out and try to find the bigger ones tomorrow


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I was at the state park from
3-5pm. Actually planned on just playing around the docks. There were a small group of shanties in the middle of the marina. So I changed plans and ventured out to an abandoned hole. Ice about 4.5-5". Ended up with 12 keeper bluegills, with two measuring a hair over 9". Overall a very good day even though I froze my butt off not having a shelter with me.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

How deep of water were you in wallydvr? Was there any open water around


----------



## bASSman15 (Oct 24, 2012)

Goin tomorrow what you guys using for bait ?


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

WalleyeFreak said:


> How deep of water were you in wallydvr? Was there any open water around


I was 16ft of water north of cemetery. Couldn't get away from the perch. Going in the morning try different spot.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

What was the water clarity?


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

About 3ft where i was def a little merc tho


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Story of my night


----------



## Roaddogfishin (May 1, 2016)

What did it look like north of the causeway?


----------



## Green auger (Dec 14, 2016)

I fished 305 this afternoon, 5.25 " ice where I was in 10ft of water. I could see open water to the north and dozens of shanties up at the cemetery. I drove over the causeway and there was a lot more open water than I expected on both sides, I couldn't see any shanties.


----------



## Joe111 (Jan 20, 2015)

Fished about 1/4 mile off 305 access in 15, 18, and 21 fow. All small perch at each spot. Ice was 5-5.5". Found a small plano jig box. Contact me if you lost it.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Fished in the cemetery pack on the channel this morning. Jigging Rapala and spoons. Caught one 20.75 inch, one 15 inch, and several small to med crappie. Bite was first hour of light. Lost a couple more. Still a thin spot south of the rd bed center of the lake.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

wallydvr said:


> Fished in the cemetery pack on the channel this morning. Jigging Rapala and spoons. Caught one 20.75 inch, one 15 inch, and several small to med crappie. Bite was first hour of light. Lost a couple more. Still a thin spot south of the rd bed center of the lake.


How deep? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm from NW Ohio and in town for work. Was thinking of heading out Monday night. Any advice? Anyone else going to be out? Never been to this lake and going out alone, at night is a little worrisome. Don't get out of work until after 630pm. Any advice is appreciated. I know of the access point behind imagination station, is this safe/good place to head out from?


----------



## Jrich21 (Jun 9, 2016)

Where is the cemetery located ?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Park next to where the old school used to be.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Cemetery is on South end of lake, east side.


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it safe to head out after dark from the launch behind imagination station? Anyone out tonight?


----------



## Green auger (Dec 14, 2016)

cschuller6 said:


> Is it safe to head out after dark from the launch behind imagination station? Anyone out tonight?


I just got home from there. Fished on 5" ice. Caught 2 nice perch in 21' of water. I felt safe.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Imagination station be careful. Has a few newly frozen areas out that way. Check my post from last week w pics at rt305 of open water areas


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

cschuller6 said:


> Is it safe to head out after dark from the launch behind imagination station? Anyone out tonight?


Was still 12 shanties out from cemetery at 7. Ice was 5-7". Didn't come across any bad spots, just watch out for holes from people who drilled today. Was ALOT of people out today. Had to be close to 30-40 shanties out there. Shantytown


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Was still 12 shanties out from cemetery at 7. Ice was 5-7". Didn't come across any bad spots, just watch out for holes from people who drilled today. Was ALOT of people out today. Had to be close to 30-40 shanties out there. Shantytown


That's the community hole


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The coming warm up won't help a bit, upper 50 s mid week and rain will soffen it up and not much below freezing at all till maybe the weekend, if that doesn't change which I hope it does.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Just got our spot at the tail end of the am bite but the afternoon bite was good. Vibes in bingo and some procure was the best combo.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Brett....like a boss!


----------



## Jrich21 (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone heading out today ?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wish I was back in Ohio


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

leadcorebean said:


> Just got our spot at the tail end of the am bite but the afternoon bite was good. Vibes in bingo and some procure was the best combo.


Maybe I will finally be able to make it out in a week or 2, ice is always good when I can't go and bad when I can go. Hopefully soon! Great job on those walleye!


----------



## Jrich21 (Jun 9, 2016)

Is there still safe ice ?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

With the temps rising and it's raining now sure won't help it.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Went out this afternoon from 3 to 530 and got 8. I will say i know what to look for and sometimes push the conditions for being 260lbs but today was it for me ! Going out was fine but where we setup was about 150 yards from open water with a not great 4 inches and coming back the spud went right threw a few times. My recommendation would be stay off untill we can get some better temps.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

leadcorebean said:


> Went out this afternoon from 3 to 530 and got 8. I will say i know what to look for and sometimes push the conditions for being 260lbs but today was it for me ! Going out was fine but where we setup was about 150 yards from open water with a not great 4 inches and coming back the spud went right threw a few times. My recommendation would be stay off untill we can get some better temps.


WELL DONE!


----------



## Jrich21 (Jun 9, 2016)

Any ice at the cemetery


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jrich21 said:


> Any ice at the cemetery


I heard there were 2 guys out there today on the ice. Here's a picture from yesterday


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

this was Saturday around 10am.


----------



## Jrich21 (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone know the current thickness of the ice


----------

